# Favourite golf vlogger?



## John_Findlay (Jan 29, 2015)

"Golf vlogging" or video logging about golf seems to have taken off over the last couple of  years. 

There are now quite a few coaching professionals making a bit of a name for themselves on YouTube with their own vlogging or teaching channels e.g. Mark Crossfield, meandmygolf, Peter Finch, Rick Shiels, Buzza Golf etc.

I subscribe to a few as I find some highly informative, others more for entertainment purposes. I'll confess to having a wee soft spot for Mr Crossfield as he's just a nice mix of both without being the most boring, annoying man on the planet (like many of the others, sorry chaps, just my opinion)

Anyone got their favourite and why? And can you point me in the direction of any other good ones.


----------



## SVB (Jan 29, 2015)

I like MC for the same reasons, entertainment only really.  

I've been fortunate enough to have has a lesson a month for a while and find the videos giving swing tips are either very generic or rely on knowing specifically which part of your swing needs correcting in what order so in summary, are fine only if you already know what needs improving!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2015)

I look at most of the well known ones but I like Peter Finch most


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 29, 2015)

I was lucky to meet and have a lesson with Andrew Rice, he's done a vlog with MC, really like his nature and his ability to communicate technical information in plain english (simple stupid, like me) his use of everday objects like chess pieces to explain Royalty of Shot Shape.


----------



## masterosouffle (Jan 29, 2015)

Crossfield's are the most entertaining, especially the course vlogs, Peter Finch seems the nicest guy, I really like his stuff. Rick Shiels is okay,  just a bit of a tit sometimes.
Like Buzza but can't get the likeness the Jack Whitehall out of my head.
Me and my golfs is however, the most boring, tedious, utterly annoying and unentertaining videos to try and watch, and what the fcuk is up with their clothes?!?!?!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2015)

The Crossfield vlogs from the course are good but his lessons are getting far more technical from what they were a year ago. His reviews are also all a bit samey and he never seems to find too much wrong with anything. Granted most manufacturers don't make duff gear but nothing wrong with having an opinion and voicing it


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 29, 2015)

John yours were always the best mate.  Ive changed my mind on this overtime i like Crossfield more now as some of the courses he has play decently have been good watching. Peter Finch has the best swing and Rick Shiels has become a right tit and very pushy.


----------



## John_Findlay (Jan 29, 2015)

Peter Finch's swing is indeed mightily impressive, Steve. As is Crossfield's, in my opinion. Enjoy both.

I stopped subscribing to MeandMyGolf and Rick Shiels before I started self-harming. Jeeeesusss, boys


----------



## Jimbop90 (Jan 29, 2015)

Crossfields vlogs are the best, as well as being the most entertaining character (can sometimes overdo it but I enjoy it for the most part), he has the best 'supporting cast'.

I think I'd like Rick Shiels more than I do currently if I met him in person. Finchy comes across as very sound. I prefer Piers to Andy on meandmygolf, but I don't think either of them are as comfortable on camera as they should be.

I really enjoy Gorilla James and Harry Flower when they're actually playing golf, they're both fair weather players though and just hitting the gym over winter, but I relate to them the most as they're my age.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 29, 2015)

John_Findlay said:



			Peter Finch's swing is indeed mightily impressive, Steve. As is Crossfield's, in my opinion. Enjoy both.

I stopped subscribing to MeandMyGolf and Rick Shiels before I started self-harming. Jeeeesusss, boys
		
Click to expand...

haha, me and my golf are annoying watched them golf and Andy is the better player by a mile. Mark Crossfield has some characters he plays with Lockey, Buzza and Pritchard, young lad is at Uni in Exeter so a wee trip down there in the summer is on the cards.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 29, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The Crossfield vlogs from the course are good but his lessons are getting far more technical from what they were a year ago. His reviews are also all a bit samey and he never seems to find too much wrong with anything. Granted most manufacturers don't make duff gear but nothing wrong with having an opinion and voicing it
		
Click to expand...

If you watch all MC driver reviews he hits all the drivers the same distance give or take a few yards.
It just goes to show any driver does the job you just have to learn to hit one.
That's probably why his reviews are simple and honest and not much is changing in technology.


----------



## Ian_S (Jan 29, 2015)

Crossfield's course videos are the best but I've pretty much stopped watching most of the rest of his videos. Pete Finch is very watchable and I'm enjoying what he's doing recently.

Me and My Golf are hit and miss and Rick Shiels is watchable but really needs to sort his own game out as I can't take seriously a club review by a man hitting 40 yard hooks. His mate Rob Potter hits it nicer lately.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Jan 29, 2015)

Over the winter months I have substituting playing golf with watching people play golf and being as I don't have sky I have found the MC on course vlogs really entertaining. 

First and foremost I love the fact him and his playing partners seem to be thoroughly enjoying themselves. The on course banter is very entertaining and they don't seem to take themselves too seriously.

One thing I have noticed though is the standard of play. Just to be clear, I haven't played with scratch golfers or many low handicappers and I am assuming the lads featured on MC vlogs are either pro's or very low handicappers. I have found it reassuring that very good golfers also hit a lot of poor shots, drive it OOB, duff chips, three putt and miss short putts.

I currently play off 12 and have always assumed that really really good players just don't hit bad shots and are super consistent but from what I have seen this is not the case. The one thing that impressed me though is despite hitting poor shots the lads featured on the videos remain up beat and still go for their shots - something I will definitely try to take into the new season.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jan 29, 2015)

Peter finch is the man. Love that guys swing.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 30, 2015)

Rick and pete every day of the week. They feel like the sort of area I have at the gold club..

They are not too pretentious, just a couple of lads who love golf and like a laugh.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 30, 2015)

I watch some of the MC Vlogs but only because of the quality of course they play. The man himself infuriates me, i find him so annoying, he talks like a 15year old and repeats everything 100's of times! 

Not watched any of the others.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 30, 2015)

The only youtube channel I subscribe to is base dreams. The golf ones are all the same old stuff, I do enjoy the so mo vids of pro swings though


----------



## Region3 (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the fact that these things are subjective as it would be a boring world if we all thought the same thing.

MC - Was the first one I watched. Stopped watching his club reviews when I started shouting "just hit the thing!" at my PC. Too much faux clowning around on the course vlogs for me. I do enjoy watching his lessons though.

RS - My current favourite for reasons I could understand others not liking. Seems like an excited teenager and with a cheeky chappie face I don't think I could get annoyed at.

PF - Another I enjoy watching. Experts might say it's technically better, but I preferred his swing before he started chasing distance. Not sure the 350 project/obsession is a good example to be setting.

MAMG - Obviously know what they're talking about, but not engaging enough to make me want to watch everything rather than just pick and choose vids I think I'd like from the title.


Hats off to all of them though for the effort. I can't imagine how much time they must spend recording, editing and uploading, on top of their teaching.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 30, 2015)

Region3 said:



			PF - Another I enjoy watching. Experts might say it's technically better, but *I preferred his swing before he started chasing distance*. Not sure the 350 project/obsession is a good example to be setting.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. His swing used to be so much smoother. Hopefully once he's hit 350 he'll calm it down a bit, and go back to his old tempo. Still a lovely swing, but used to look so much smoother.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

Golf Juice Tv guys are pretty good


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 30, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I like the fact that these things are subjective as it would be a boring world if we all thought the same thing.

MC - Was the first one I watched. Stopped watching his club reviews when I started shouting "just hit the thing!" at my PC. Too much faux clowning around on the course vlogs for me. I do enjoy watching his lessons though.

RS - My current favourite for reasons I could understand others not liking. Seems like an excited teenager and with a cheeky chappie face I don't think I could get annoyed at.

PF - Another I enjoy watching. Experts might say it's technically better, but I preferred his swing before he started chasing distance. Not sure the 350 project/obsession is a good example to be setting.

MAMG - Obviously know what they're talking about, but not engaging enough to make me want to watch everything rather than just pick and choose vids I think I'd like from the title.


Hats off to all of them though for the effort. I can't imagine how much time they must spend recording, editing and uploading, on top of their teaching.
		
Click to expand...

Gary, there's a reason I enjoy going for a game with you. That's because you like RS. You have a similar attitude to me regarding enjoying golf. 

I hope rick shield comes out to California at some point because I would to get a game with him.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 30, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The Crossfield vlogs from the course are good but his lessons are getting far more technical from what they were a year ago. *His reviews are also all a bit samey and he never seems to find too much wrong with anything.* *Granted most manufacturers don't make duff gear but nothing wrong with having an opinion and voicing it*

Click to expand...

I know, it's a good job the golf mags are not like that though.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 30, 2015)

Out of all of them Peter Finch is my current favourite as he just seems like the nicest guy to spend a few hours with.  Plus his and Shiels course vlogs are a lot more exciting at the moment with the stuff from Turkey and Florida.  Where as Crossfield's all seem to be wet windy courses in the South West.  Surprised Crossfield did not get himself out to the PGA show in Florida like most of the golf industry seemed to do.  

I also get the impression that with Crossfields vids it is mostly about him, and he seems to be taking the mickey out of the others a bit too much as if he is trying to put them in their place occasionally (may be I am reading too much into this though).  Where as Shiels and Finchy are always encouraging each other and genuinely want each other to do well.

Also Finchy and Shiels seem to have a plan on what they will do this year with regards to the vlogs and their youtube channels, where as Crossfield may have one but has not shared it to whet our appetites. 

I used to be Crossfields biggest fan and still rate him highly as a coach, but whilst Shields always seems to get over excited like a 7 year old at Christmas, Crossfield sometimes goes the other way too much when reviewing clubs.  Plus as I said on another thread, his coaching vids are getting a bit technical and samey now, and a lot of the time after I watched them the only take away I have is that the swing is very complicated and you need to be functional.  But I do not get any swing tips I can use, which is essentially why people watch coaching vids.

But as someone else said respect to them all for spending the time doing all these, editing them and posting them


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 30, 2015)

They must get a lot of views this time of year when most are struggling for a game in decent conditions.

I'll watch most of the Vlogs although in not really interested in the club reviews. 
Ive enjoyed the Florida stuff from RS, PF & M&MG.  They seem to be producing a lot more quality videos than MC of late, almost as if they're trying to take the whole thing to another level.

I like Shiels & Finch, Same neck of the woods and I can warm to them, although RS forehead seems to be taking over the screen. 
I do like Peter Finch, The swing is awesome, but he does seem like he's trying too hard at times. 

Im slowly getting into M&MG.I like what they do..Content etc, Andy seems a very good golfer. But they are a bit up they're own arses at times..What's with the gym stuff? What next..? Both in the bath playing with their rubber ducks.

Crossfield.... Nah'

Tbh, I'd probably watch anyone playing so long as I found them entertaining.
How about a GM Forum YouTube Channel?  Candidates Please 

Another Liverbirdie V Lincoln Quaker Matchplay would be entertaining stuff


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 30, 2015)

i've quite enjoyed watching compilations of protracer videos recently. fascinating stuff.


----------



## richiec_hatters (Jan 30, 2015)

Afternoon All,

Very much in the MC Camp, having watched him from when he first started out on YouTube a few years ago to what he has managed to produce and achieve from just being a Teaching Professional at a Driving Range is most impressive. His Vlogs are the best of the lot and now that he has ties in with Your Golf Travel and getting to play some amazing courses and most importantly having a good time with his mates. Golf is a pastime and should be enjoyed by all that play. However Peter Finch just has the smoothest silkiest swing that I have ever seen.

Richie


----------



## titch (Jan 30, 2015)

I only really watch Mark Crossfield's vlogs. IMO they are streets ahead of the competition. It feels like they're just playing a normal round of golf instead of acting a certain way because they're on camera. I can imagine Mark being annoying to play with but as a viewer the banter adds to it. Also the quality of the videos is far superior. Good sound, clarity and he zooms!! I watched some of the Me & My Golf vs Rich Shiels & Peter Finch in Turkey under floodlights and the camera work was awful. Struggling to focus and no zooming in on shots so they're like "get in the hole, go on, yes yes..." and I can't see a bloomin thing. If anyone has seen the video that M&MG did recently at The Belfry you'll see what I mean when Andy nearly got a hole in 1 on a par 4. They didn't make the audience feel part of it whereas the hole in 1 on Mark's channel I found myself shouting for it to go in. Felt more of a part of it. 

I agree about Mark's reviews recently. They're all very samey. He seems to like them all which surely can't be possible. I do like to see the data and technical side though.

Can't stand listening to Rick Shiels. His voice is so irritating. It's like he's got a strong Manchester accent that he's trying to hide and it sounds unnatural. That Monday Night Golf Show is terrible. Like someone else said, I can't take his instruction seriously when he hits massive hooks all the time.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 30, 2015)

titch said:



			I only really watch Mark Crossfield's vlogs. IMO they are streets ahead of the competition. It feels like they're just playing a normal round of golf instead of acting a certain way because they're on camera. I can imagine Mark being annoying to play with but as a viewer the banter adds to it. Also the quality of the videos is far superior. Good sound, clarity and he zooms!! I watched some of the Me & My Golf vs Rich Shiels & Peter Finch in Turkey under floodlights and the camera work was awful. Struggling to focus and no zooming in on shots so they're like "get in the hole, go on, yes yes..." and I can't see a bloomin thing. If anyone has seen the video that M&MG did recently at The Belfry you'll see what I mean when Andy nearly got a hole in 1 on a par 4. They didn't make the audience feel part of it whereas the hole in 1 on Mark's channel I found myself shouting for it to go in. Felt more of a part of it. 

I agree about Mark's reviews recently. They're all very samey. He seems to like them all which surely can't be possible. I do like to see the data and technical side though.

Can't stand listening to Rick Shiels. His voice is so irritating. It's like he's got a strong Manchester accent that he's trying to hide and it sounds unnatural. That Monday Night Golf Show is terrible. Like someone else said, I can't take his instruction seriously when he hits massive hooks all the time.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate it's horses for courses but I thought the vlogs in Turkey at night were superb with the ball against the floodlights and night sky.  

I think they all have a problem when trying to focus on the green as the camera is often very shaky unless they have it on a tripod.  Although I haven't seen M&MGs nearly hole in 1, I assume that focusing on a green a par 4 distance away is very difficult with a hand held camera, where as the hole in 1 Prichard got was only a 9 iron away so much easier to focus on. Also I like the Monday Night Golf show as it's a good roundup, and I am always impressed when they recreate golfers swings.  But as I say, horses for courses...

Oh and welcome to the board.


----------



## titch (Jan 30, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I appreciate it's horses for courses but I thought the vlogs in Turkey at night were superb with the ball against the floodlights and night sky.  

I think they all have a problem when trying to focus on the green as the camera is often very shaky unless they have it on a tripod.  Although I haven't seen M&MGs nearly hole in 1, I assume that focusing on a green a par 4 distance away is very difficult with a hand held camera, where as the hole in 1 Prichard got was only a 9 iron away so much easier to focus on. Also I like the Monday Night Golf show as it's a good roundup, and I am always impressed when they recreate golfers swings.  But as I say, horses for courses...

Oh and welcome to the board.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.

Mark seems to get the zooming spot on a lot of the time. He often zooms in to tee shots with drivers and you can see them land so theoretically it's not impossible. The technology is there, but for whatever reason, M&MG choose not to use it. Mark occasionally has focussing issues in bad weather but suppose that's to be expected.

I agree about the ball flights, that was pretty cool, but then frustrating because you couldn't see it land. Expected those guys to be a lot better though. There were some very ordinary shots.

I just like to be able to see the shot land and the reaction on the green.


----------



## swanny32 (Jan 30, 2015)

Crossfield has always grated on me a bit, just comes across as one of the most annoying people you're ever likely to meet, every video he's in, regardless of whether it's on his channel, he HAS to be the centre of attention and the loudest person. Granted, the guy does give some good teaching advice but lately, as people have said already, he seems to be getting too technical and I find he often gets lost in what he's trying to explain on the video, sometimes moving away from the point altogether. His reviews have never interested me. The guy also seems to be getting a bit of an ego on social media lately as well.

Me and my golf have a good structure to what they are trying to do and their website is brilliant, but my tolerance levels for the matching outfits is slowly dwindling and "Andy" is just far to much of a pretty boy for me to take him serious....mind you the same could be said for my pro! He's a bit of a tart.

Peter Finch is good, appears to be a genuinely nice bloke, just a shame he doesn't seem to be getting much of a following.

Personal favourite is Rick Shiels, honest, no thrills, no matching outfits, not loud and obnoxious, good reviews and teaching video's. Definitely wins it for me.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 30, 2015)

I've only watched a few, but I think that if I was playing with Crossfield, I'd end up being arrested... Right after the 8th time he stepped away from the ball to deliver another bad joke or ask another stupid question that should have been considered whilst he was waiting.. His vLogs are really beginning to grate on my nerves..:rant:

I did like the Rick Shiels one I saw though. It might be because a lot of the courses he plays are local to me.. I'm shallow like that..


----------



## Val (Jan 30, 2015)

I've met Rick Sheils and Peter Finch who were both decent guys and great to talk to, Crossfield on the other hand was a know it all blowhard IMO of course


----------



## Junior (Jan 30, 2015)

I like Rick Shiels and Peter Finch. I prefer the course vlogs but the gear reviews are good too. I don't dislike Mark Crossfield but I think his gear reviews are all pretty similar.  Me and my golf instruction is pretty decent but delivery is a bit cheesy.

Interesting how all the manufacturers are catching onto vloggers and pumping all the new gear out to them.  Often wondered how much their 'channels' are worth with the advertising and subscribers etc.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 30, 2015)

Val said:



			I've met Rick Sheils and Peter Finch who were both decent guys and great to talk to, Crossfield on the other hand was a know it all blowhard IMO of course
		
Click to expand...

This forum really needs a "LIKE" function....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok I'll admit I haven't seen one single vid from Crossfeild etc - don't even know who Rick Shields is ?


----------



## LanDog (Jan 30, 2015)

Crossfield comes across a bit up himself with certain things but then seems very genuine in other ways.

I'm a big fan of Buzza, would like to see him go into the more technical aspect of the game but as it is he plays if quite safe

I like Crossfield's vlogs but it's like he wastes a lot of time in the pursuit of entertainment and there needs to be a balance. When it comes to his advice and other videos, he gets a bit preachy and also unwilling to listen to any other opinions

Big fan of Finch, very natural on camera and knows his stuff tench insole speaking an with general golf 

Shiels means well but ultimately isn't as good as Finch I think, seems that bit more awkward, also struggles with a raging hook that needs fixing, no real wonder he is hitting 280 yard drives and getting them to roll out to over 300 with that hook spin


----------



## Ethan (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow, lot of people getting stuck in to Crossfield (geddit?).


----------



## richart (Jan 30, 2015)

I like Crossfields course vlogs. He plays some decent courses, and has some good mates to play with. They all have the patience of a saint. Yes he plays up to the camera, but I don't just want to watch four club pro's playing in silence. Not so keen on his club reviews, and prefer Rick Shiels.

Peter Finch is definitely the least irritating in large doses. Seems like a genuine decent bloke. Lovely rhythm to his swing.

Not so keen on meandmygolf. The matching clothes are dreadful, look like Pinky and Perky.  Too boring and not very natural.


----------



## Val (Jan 30, 2015)

Ethan said:



			Wow, lot of people getting stuck in to Crossfield (geddit?).
		
Click to expand...

Boom boom, when he was at the TM at trump you could here him everywhere and he completely took over Justin Rose's set at the end with his "see which your pro can out drive me" nonsense


----------



## Shot Mate (Sep 5, 2015)

Rick Shiels is always good value. When he was in Australia he did a few Vlogs with a guy named Alan Staines from Brisbane Golf Course Reviewer. Have been watching them for a while and they are becoming something. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxaL1NAfTgfUyigRH9tvO0g

Peter Finch is a decent bloke and even Buzza is going well.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

I really wouldn't like to play a round with Crossfield. 
He's such a bad loser. 
If he's not winning he appears to start mucking about & just comes across as a complete knob. 

I like Sheils,Buzza,Finch & Lockey. 
Not so keen on Me & My golf,they are just SO cheesy.


----------



## Craigg (Sep 5, 2015)

Crossfield for entertainment value on the vlogs, although he does wear a bit thin sometimes. Don't go a bundle on equipment reviews from any of them. PF and RS bore the pants off me, and as for Me and My Golf! What the *#** is that all about?


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 5, 2015)

Finch and Shiels fanboy here. 

Rest are just unlikable and manufactured.


----------



## Craigg (Sep 5, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Finch and Shiels fanboy here. 

Rest are just unlikable and manufactured.
		
Click to expand...

Crossfield may be a lot of things but certainly not manufactured


----------



## pendodave (Sep 5, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Crossfield may be a lot of things but certainly not manufactured 

Click to expand...

Agreed.

To be fair, although they all have their little foibles, I think that all of them are pretty much home made.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a soft spot for the Buzzman. 

There's something wonderfully human about his ultimately hopeless quest to become a half decent putter....

Plus he seems a genuinely helpful and humble person.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 5, 2015)

This quest for the Open that Sheils and Finch are doing at the moment is interesting.. interesting but maybe not surprising that they seemed to be struggling in the first 2 local pro comps, both with a 5 over at Shaw Hill and the Winner coming in with 6 under.
Fair play to 'em both though for putting themselves out there though.
It was also interesting that they got quite a frosty reception from the other local Pros when they rocked up at Shaw Hill with their Caddies and Cameras.
I think they're back out there at Bolton Old Links tomorrow..

As for them Qualifying for the Open..:smirk:


----------



## pendodave (Sep 5, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			As for them Qualifying for the Open..:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Just not going to happen.

There are plenty of european tour pros who don't qualify for the open. These boys just won't cut it. For a start, they just can't putt to the required level and I don't think that's likely to change in 6 months.

Having said that, seeing how hard it is for decent players (which they are) to cut it even in the lowest level pro tournaments is interesting. It might even cut down on those 'can I turn pro even though I'm off 2' questions that pop up every now and then.


----------



## SugarPenguin (Sep 5, 2015)

or manufactured was probably more what I was trying to say. 
Crossfield is just a bit of a knob really. He has done well for himself and it shows through his ego. 

In regards to #questfortheopen.
great series.
It has got my attention massively - although I very much doubt they will be successful. I mean they have the best opportunity in the world given where they work and the facilities available but they are flat out just not good enough. 
Im going to enjoy the ride though and I really do hope they prove me wrong.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2015)

Crossfield used to be genuinely funny, and watchable, but he's become a caricature of himself recently. Repeating the same exhausted jokes over and over again, and acting like a child when the game isn't going his way. Coach Lockey is becoming less likeable too. The whole "Lockey Army" stuff seems to have gone to his head, and the amount he references it is borderline embarrassing. Used to love their videos, but they're barely watchable nowadays. The golf's dropped in quality too, they used to be decent players, particularly Crossfield, but not anymore, they'd get smashed by any of the other Youtube Pro's, hence why the big match is yet to happen.


----------



## Three (Sep 5, 2015)

As a Pro, I certainly admire what these guys do as it's finding a niche in a massively overcrowded market. 

The first time I saw a Crossfield video, he made some disparaging  comment about other Pro's who don't do video stuff like YouTube . it put me right off him to be honest, everyone has their skills and their own way of doing things. 

However I'm open minded and I didn't want to judge him so I decided to watch a load more stuff.    Happy to say that my opinion changed completely, so I no longer find him irritating. 

I now think he's   a complete tit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

Enjoying the Shiels/Finch Quest for the Open and it's a novel thing to attempt and catalogue. Seeing how they're struggling locally it is going to be a relatively short series but fair play for taking it up and showing it to the world


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 5, 2015)

Rick needs to get his putting sorted. Excellent tee-to-green. 92% GIR at Bolton Old Links in his 2nd practice round but 2.11 putts per hole. Should have definitely been under-par.


----------



## Duckster (Sep 5, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			This quest for the Open that Sheils and Finch are doing at the moment is interesting.. interesting but maybe not surprising that they seemed to be struggling in the first 2 local pro comps, both with a 5 over at Shaw Hill and the Winner coming in with 6 under.
Fair play to 'em both though for putting themselves out there though.
It was also interesting that they got quite a frosty reception from the other local Pros when they rocked up at Shaw Hill with their Caddies and Cameras.
I think they're back out there at Bolton Old Links tomorrow..

As for them Qualifying for the Open..:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

There were a few at ours that were quietly laughing after their practise rounds were they seemed to be taking the piss for how hard the course was, then ended up 11 shots off the pace.

As for getting to The open, I personally think that they are trying to hit waaaaay out of their ball park.  There is a huge difference to being a bit decent on video, teaching people and classing yourself as a pro.... and then actually being a full on playing pro.  Even at the lowest levels playing week in week out those pro's are streets ahead of Sheils and Finch.


----------



## Junior (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm enjoying the quest for the open, I think partly as they are taking it really seriously and working hard.  They finished above half way at Shaw Hill (t23 out of 58)  even though the winner was 6 under. 

 I've often though that for pros , from 100 yards and in they don't hit it close enough.  Good luck to them though!


----------



## snell (Sep 5, 2015)

Rick Shiels and Peter Finch are my favourites  also like the American guy Gabe, goes by the persona pga tour driven or moment towards improvement.

And like many others I can't stand crossfield , he such a sore loser. And the way he talks to that rory guy on his vlogs is terrible


----------



## coxy17 (Sep 5, 2015)

I watch a lot of all they guys stuff on you tube.

I really like MC course vlogs, as it think it shows that golf should be played with your mates in a good manner, when not playing a comp, he's reviews are good and I am a believer that the clubs do not change that much year to year and it is mostly marketing.

Rick shields it good with his reviews as well but the best thing on his channel is rob potter the mid handicapper who reviews are really good an honest.i like the fact not all his shots are prefect and shows what a club will do with the miss hits. 

Peter finch technical videos i find really useful and some of the best and the quest for the open i am find really interesting and hats off to them for trying, you can not fault any body for trying and people saying it is pointless are only jealous that they are not able to compete at that level.

Me and my golf is dull most of the time and tries to hard on the course vlogs and end up boring.


----------



## Astraeus (Sep 6, 2015)

I find Mark Crossfield intolerable, likewise his small entourage of loud, obnoxious and cliquey acquaintances.

I find Meandmygolf to be far and away the most informative although I accept that both Piers and Andy lack charisma.

It sounds as though I need to spend more time watching Peter Finch.  The great thing about him is he has, like me, one of those relatable northern accents.


----------



## quinn (Sep 6, 2015)

Astraeus said:



			I find Mark Crossfield intolerable, likewise his small entourage of loud, obnoxious and cliquey acquaintances.

I find Meandmygolf to be far and away the most informative although I accept that both Piers and Andy lack charisma.

It sounds as though I need to spend more time watching Peter Finch.  The great thing about him is he has, like me, one of those relatable northern accents.
		
Click to expand...

http://youtu.be/1tLcQqRyyes

Haven't seen these two lads before...mood swings golf


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 6, 2015)

snell said:



			Rick Shiels and Peter Finch are my favourites  also like the American guy Gabe, goes by the persona pga tour driven or moment towards improvement.

And like many others I can't stand crossfield ,* he such a sore loser. And the way he talks to that rory guy on his vlogs is terrible*

Click to expand...

I think he has one of those personalities when he's on the course like Clarkson and many others where they seem to need to undermine other people in what they think is a funny way.  You know, the types that justify it by saying 'it's only banter'.

It's not that nasty and would not go as far to call it bullying, but I imagine after a while if you are on the receiving end of it it can get a bit wearing to say the least.

But as those that have had a lesson with him say he's a great coach and I still think he is the best teacher out of all the golf vloggers, and the one I'd most like a lesson with. But he seems to have a bit of a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on with lessons and vlogs.


----------



## snell (Sep 6, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think he has one of those personalities when he's on the course like Clarkson and many others where they seem to need to undermine other people in what they think is a funny way.  You know, the types that justify it by saying 'it's only banter'.

It's not that nasty and would not go as far to call it bullying, but I imagine after a while if you are on the receiving end of it it can get a bit wearing to say the least.

But as those that have had a lesson with him say he's a great coach and I still think he is the best teacher out of all the golf vloggers, and the one I'd most like a lesson with. But he seems to have a bit of a Jekyll and Hyde thing going on with lessons and vlogs.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah youre bang on there.

If i was to get a lesson from any youtuber, it would be the brown haired one from MAMG. They dont have much charisma on screen, but he seems to know his stuff!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2015)

snell said:



			Yeah youre bang on there.

If i was to get a lesson from any youtuber, it would be the brown haired one from MAMG. They dont have much charisma on screen, but he seems to know his stuff!
		
Click to expand...

You love him don't you


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 6, 2015)

I used to like watching a few of these but most seem to have turned into monsters! I watched a lot of MC's but find all the course ones just him and partners larking about, I beg that every Saturday!


----------



## Doh (Sep 7, 2015)

This Guy I found by chance I thought his lessons were a bit strange at first but he convinced me he knew what he was talking about.
https://www.youtube.com/user/MalaskaGolf


----------



## Crawfy (Sep 7, 2015)

I have watched MC for a couple of years now, but he has become a pastiche of himself. His YGT trips are pretty much a bevvy sessions ( what golf trip isnt?) as their golf is pretty poor the morning after
I did however really enjoy his Masters vlogs as you could see and hear the real golf fan in him come out.
Lockey is ok, Buzza is way too boring
I cant watch Me & My Golf as they irritate my eyes

I have a soft spot for Sheils & Finch, as we met them at The Open and they made my 6yr old daughter feel like a tour pro with their knuckle bumps, high fives and selfies with her.
I enjoy Rick's enthusiasm for what he does
I really like Pete's simplistic approach to teaching - easy to follow

Rob Potter is the real star of YouTube though...and the proof is in teh latest callaway advert haha !


----------



## LanDog (Sep 7, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			I have watched MC for a couple of years now, but he has become a pastiche of himself. His YGT trips are pretty much a bevvy sessions ( what golf trip isnt?) as their golf is pretty poor the morning after
I did however really enjoy his Masters vlogs as you could see and hear the real golf fan in him come out.
Lockey is ok, Buzza is way too boring
I cant watch Me & My Golf as they irritate my eyes

I have a soft spot for Sheils & Finch, as we met them at The Open and they made my 6yr old daughter feel like a tour pro with their knuckle bumps, high fives and selfies with her.
I enjoy Rick's enthusiasm for what he does
I really like Pete's simplistic approach to teaching - easy to follow

Rob Potter is the real star of YouTube though...and the proof is in teh latest callaway advert haha !
		
Click to expand...

I find Buzza really interesting, and would also say he is probably the most knowledgeable of the YouTube pros, and is also great at interacting with those who watch his videos. 

I'm a big Rob Potter fan as well, tells it like it is and I find myself agreeing with him a lot!


----------



## Crow (Feb 21, 2019)

Just stumbled on these guys, their golf isn't of the highest standard but their vlogs cut out a lot of the crap that seems to blight most of the established guys these days and they focus mainly on the shot and the state of the match.

Despite trying not to, I found it very funny, then found out that the guys are actually comedians who've taken to golf.

Stay with it, it improves as it goes along and although the filming is in places of questionable quality (not sure if this is deliberate or not) the editing is excellent.


----------



## User20204 (Feb 21, 2019)

Holy thread revival batman. 

Really surprised how much love there is for Peter Finch, has to be the dullest of all the golf vlogers, absolute snoresville of a man.


----------



## Parsaregood (Feb 21, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Holy thread revival batman.

Really surprised how much love there is for Peter Finch, has to be the dullest of all the golf vlogers, absolute snoresville of a man.
		
Click to expand...

They are all pretty dull and the mainstream manufacturers seem to have tamed them, money talks. A lot of the vids now are just infomercials


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 21, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Holy thread revival batman.

Really surprised how much love there is for Peter Finch, has to be the dullest of all the golf vlogers, absolute snoresville of a man.
		
Click to expand...

At one point the content they produced was new and fresh. 
Ideas have ran out now. I used to watch vlogs daily but now I struggle to watch a golf vlog at all.


----------



## The Gentleman (Feb 21, 2019)

Peter Finch. Great content. No Laying Up - seem like nice fellas. Erik Anderson Lang - watchable and Robin Matthews-Williams for his sheer irreverence.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

4 pages and nobody has mentioned our very own HomerJ, I thought Captainron wouldâ€™ve by now. #homersbitch


----------



## The Gentleman (Feb 21, 2019)

Crow said:



			Just stumbled on these guys, their golf isn't of the highest standard but their vlogs cut out a lot of the crap that seems to blight most of the established guys these days and they focus mainly on the shot and the state of the match.

Despite trying not to, I found it very funny, then found out that the guys are actually comedians who've taken to golf.






Stay with it, it improves as it goes along and although the filming is in places of questionable quality (not sure if this is deliberate or not) the editing is excellent.
		
Click to expand...

I like these guys. Will add to my favourites


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2019)

Crossfield and Pete finch

Shiels just canâ€™t warm too anymore his videos are cringe 

Me and my golf have become dull instead of fun now days


----------



## pendodave (Feb 22, 2019)

Crow said:



			Just stumbled on these guys, their golf isn't of the highest standard but their vlogs cut out a lot of the crap that seems to blight most of the established guys these days and they focus mainly on the shot and the state of the match.

Despite trying not to, I found it very funny, then found out that the guys are actually comedians who've taken to golf.

Stay with it, it improves as it goes along and although the filming is in places of questionable quality (not sure if this is deliberate or not) the editing is excellent.







Click to expand...

Haha. I wonder how Alex chooses between his 7 woods??
My son, who is familiar with taskmasters, suggested that this might be a task that Alex has to perform. Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Sats (Feb 24, 2019)

I've begun to watch Vloggers less and less these days; 

* Reviews seem to be the same 
* Course Vlogs can either be too stupid or too wooden, with very few actually being fun to watch anymore
* I hate any vlog about distance comparison - Rick Shiels is guilty of this one, as he recently posted a video about hitting Callaway vs TM vs Titlesist - these hold no value to me whatsoever
* MC can be very informative at times but I wish he'd dial it down 
* I do like Chris Ryan videos, though he can come across as boring - I know this is false as I've had a lesson with him and he's a interesting chap.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 24, 2019)

Sats said:



			I've begun to watch Vloggers less and less these days;

* Reviews seem to be the same
* Course Vlogs can either be too stupid or too wooden, with very few actually being fun to watch anymore
* I hate any vlog about distance comparison - Rick Shiels is guilty of this one, as he recently posted a video about hitting Callaway vs TM vs Titlesist - these hold no value to me whatsoever
* MC can be very informative at times but I wish he'd dial it down
* I do like Chris Ryan videos, though he can come across as boring - I know this is false as I've had a lesson with him and he's a interesting chap.
		
Click to expand...

I miss crossfields 10 min daily vloggs..  they were easy to keep up with and useful or just background noise

Now itâ€™s like constant playing videos.. or testing all 15-20 mins tbh I Switch off mentally after 10 mins


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			4 pages and nobody has mentioned our very own HomerJ, I thought Captainron wouldâ€™ve by now. #homersbitch
		
Click to expand...

Bitch is unfair. I simply keep him neatly tucked up in my pocket. Needed someone to take the late great RickG's place and Captainron passed the audition with flying colours


----------



## Capella (Feb 25, 2019)

My favourtie is Andy Carter (I admit having a bit of a crush on him), but I also really like Peter Finch and Rick Shiels (I've met all three of them, had lessons with Pete and went on two golfing vacations with Carter, they are all incredibly nice in real life, very much the same to how they come across in the videos). For laoughs I absolutely love Randy from FriedEggsGolf. His videos are always very refreshing. 

And actually, the two guys who got me into the whole vlogging scene when I first started playing are Harry Flower and (Gorilla) James Wiltshire. Harry is trying to become a tour pro by playing his way in through the mini-tours and James is going for a career in long drive (which is probably a good choice, because that guy is a clear and present danger on any golf course  ). Both did stop vlogging for a few years but are now back with new content regularly.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2019)

I watch most of Finch's stuff, some of Rick's stuff, some of Teeuplo,some James Robinson.
Crossfield just annoys me. I don't know if it's his voice, his mannerisms or what but, even of he's saying something interesting, I can't watch for more than a minute or two before getting annoyed.
I mainly watch TXG. Ian Fraser, ex TM fitter, and Matt Blois, a near scratch Canadian who hits the ball into the middle of next month.
Great content, massive knowledge and their style is very relaxed.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 25, 2019)

I watch more vloggers than I should out of sheer boredom after work. Crossfield do get annoying, but I like watching the vlogs when they go to courses that you yourself dream of going to. 

No laying up is an easy watch and Erik Anders Lang makes some interesting stuff as well. 

Can second that Rick Shiels is a nice guy. Last summer I bumped into him when he was doing a promo day for Garmin and I was 2 rounds deep into our "Longest day of golf challenge". I asked for a picture together and while small talking I mentioned we we're about to go out for our third round of the day. He was a little bit shocked given that it was about 10:30 in the morning. 

Anyways, when he found out why that was he asked for our just giving page and donated Â£10 before we headed off. Top bloke.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Feb 25, 2019)

The South African guy, Matt somebody, now there is an entertaining vlogger. Very refreshing view on how golf should be played


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2019)

Having met and played with Shiels and Finch at Camberley at H4H I can vouch they are really nice guys and given that was a number of years ago now, they were still trying to find their way in Youtube world. Both have found their niche although I rarely watch Shiels's content anymore. I still enjoy what Finch is doing but again have somehow drifted away from watching regularly.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 25, 2019)

I come and go with most of the well known ones.

A new one (to me) was recommended by a friend - Danny Maude, a pro from Canterbury, who does pretty decent instructional vids. Like a more animated Chris Ryan (who I like), but with a West Yorkshire accent instead of West Mids...


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 25, 2019)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			The South African guy, Matt somebody, now there is an entertaining vlogger. Very refreshing view on how golf should be played
		
Click to expand...

GolfSidekick. Good if you can get past the accent!

Heâ€™s got some good ideas though, and fairly simple


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2019)

Russell Heritage, his teaching is almost identical to my local pro


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 22, 2019)

This is fantastic. Big Randy & Justin Huebert vs Soly and Tron in a 9 hole alternate shot match at Timuquana CC. On-course reporting from ET player Julian Suri (he's hilarious and does a great job), bit of swing analysis from Club Pro Guy, it's so good. Watched the whole thing last night and loved it, hope we see more of this soon. Also - Big Randy is my hero.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 22, 2019)

Dan2501 said:








This is fantastic. Big Randy & Justin Huebert vs Soly and Tron in a 9 hole alternate shot match at Timuquana CC. On-course reporting from ET player Julian Suri (he's hilarious and does a great job), bit of swing analysis from Club Pro Guy, it's so good. Watched the whole thing last night and loved it, hope we see more of this soon. Also - Big Randy is my hero.
		
Click to expand...

Watched that this morning. Was definitely good, but think I preferred the first one when playing WolfHammer


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Russell Heritage, his teaching is almost identical to my local pro
		
Click to expand...

just  had a look, very tech ical. Is your pro stI'll your Ashford pro?


----------



## karlcole (Mar 22, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Watched that this morning. Was definitely good, but think I preferred the first one when playing WolfHammer
		
Click to expand...

This was brilliant. Loved it when club pro guy did the swing breakdowns!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 22, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			just  had a look, very tech ical. Is your pro stI'll your Ashford pro?
		
Click to expand...

No, I've been working over the winter with our ex assistant pro who's now based at Homelands.


----------



## Dogma (Mar 22, 2019)

Unsubscribed from Crossfield. 

Bloke is an arrogant bully. 

Case in point, watch the video titled Attack or Defend where we basically gaslights Dan.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 22, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Watched that this morning. Was definitely good, but think I preferred the first one when playing WolfHammer
		
Click to expand...

Both good, but for me the Suri/CPG input gave this one the edge.
Randy's putting though... I hope it's not contagious.


----------



## Depreston (Mar 22, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Unsubscribed from Crossfield.

Bloke is an arrogant bully.

Case in point, watch the video titled Attack or Defend where we basically gaslights Dan.
		
Click to expand...

That video was uncomfortable viewing at times like


----------



## AdamC28 (Mar 22, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Both good, but for me the Suri/CPG input gave this one the edge.
Randy's putting though... I hope it's not contagious.
		
Click to expand...

I preferred this one too, partly because I still don't understand wolfhammer!
They are putting some quality content out at the minute, love the strapped series.


----------



## Robin Hood (Mar 22, 2019)

I have watched a few over the years, however the only one I subscribe to is Danny Maude.
I like his presentation style and, what can be, slightly off the wall techniques.
His "catapult" method is working for me.


----------



## pendodave (Mar 22, 2019)

AdamC28 said:



			I preferred this one too, partly because I still don't understand wolfhammer!
They are putting some quality content out at the minute, love the strapped series.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I also struggled with the wolfhammer. Couldn't work out whether the aim was to win money or record the best score!


----------



## pendodave (Mar 22, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Unsubscribed from Crossfield. 

Bloke is an arrogant bully. 

Case in point, watch the video titled Attack or Defend where we basically gaslights Dan.
		
Click to expand...

I unsubscribed from him a few months ago for similar reasons, though I can't remember if it was the bullying in the vid or the abuse he gave some people in the comments. I realise that this is a meaningless token gesture, but the moral high ground is a great place to be!
YouTube is a funny place, I wonder if people realise how much of themselves is revealed to the world?


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 22, 2019)

pendodave said:



			I unsubscribed from him a few months ago for similar reasons, though I can't remember if it was the bullying in the vid or the abuse he gave some people in the comments. I realise that this is a meaningless token gesture, but the moral high ground is a great place to be!
YouTube is a funny place, I wonder if people realise how much of themselves is revealed to the world?
		
Click to expand...

I still watch his stuff when I'm bored but he is becoming more and more arrogant with every day - talks about himself like he's the best golf pro in the world - it's awkward to watch.


----------



## spongebob59 (Mar 22, 2019)

chrisd said:



			No, I've been working over the winter with our ex assistant pro who's now based at Homelands.
		
Click to expand...

Mr Muchmore ?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 22, 2019)

For me, it is any of the NLU guys, especially the strapped stuff, and for technical, it is TXG. Very knowledgeable, and well explained, and demo'ed. Don't really need anyone else.


----------



## User20204 (Mar 22, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Unsubscribed from Crossfield.

Bloke is an arrogant bully.

Case in point, watch the video titled Attack or Defend where we basically gaslights Dan.
		
Click to expand...

I agree about Crossfield but, if you're a golfing geek like me, no one provides an insight in to the game like him, his shots gained series for example is absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 22, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I agree about Crossfield but, if you're a golfing geek like me, no one provides an insight in to the game like him, his shots gained series for example is absolutely fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

Precisely this. Although I donâ€™t mind his delivery, I love the fact he pushes the boundaries and challenges peopleâ€™s thinking.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Mr Muchmore ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Tom. He's pretty good


----------



## Boabski (Mar 23, 2019)

Rick Sheils and Peter finch for me 
Just like these guys better , no disrespect to anyone else


----------



## larmen (Mar 23, 2019)

I am a Finch guy. I can watch most of his stuff.
I used to watch Shields as well, but he is doing too many reviews and on social media he is turning into a click bate guy. Answer this silly question and tag a mate kind of stuff.
Currently also watch Crossfield again. There are some interesting insights in his most recent videos.


----------



## Depreston (Mar 23, 2019)

Dan2501 said:








This is fantastic. Big Randy & Justin Huebert vs Soly and Tron in a 9 hole alternate shot match at Timuquana CC. On-course reporting from ET player Julian Suri (he's hilarious and does a great job), bit of swing analysis from Club Pro Guy, it's so good. Watched the whole thing last night and loved it, hope we see more of this soon. Also - Big Randy is my hero.
		
Click to expand...

The club pro guy analysis about the maintenance worker man


----------



## Crow (Oct 2, 2019)

Really good Vlog with Matt Fitzpatrick.

(I got excited when he said he was a fan of blades, expecting a look in his bag, turns out they were talking about bloody football)


----------



## GB72 (Oct 3, 2019)

larmen said:



			I am a Finch guy. I can watch most of his stuff.
I used to watch Shields as well, but he is doing too many reviews and on social media he is turning into a click bate guy. Answer this silly question and tag a mate kind of stuff.
Currently also watch Crossfield again. There are some interesting insights in his most recent videos.
		
Click to expand...

I have noticed a lot of this recently from Shiels. Loads of clickbait over all social media.


----------



## casuk (Oct 3, 2019)

Crow said:



			Really good Vlog with Matt Fitzpatrick.

(I got excited when he said he was a fan of blades, expecting a look in his bag, turns out they were talking about bloody football)







Click to expand...

Watched one or two of them that was by far my favourite so far, seems a decent guy


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 3, 2019)

Alex Evans is right up my alley. I can really see myself in him, both in the way of how I react on the golf course and we seem to have the same kind of humour. Always enjoy his videos.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 4, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Alex Evans is right up my alley. I can really see myself in him, both in the way of how I react on the golf course and we seem to have the same kind of humour. Always enjoy his videos.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it. Heâ€™s different to the other vloggers, not sure what it is but much prefer his style. The videos with Paul waring and his caddy were great, brilliant insight into the prep pros put it before comps.


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Oct 4, 2019)

People's thoughts on Golf Vlogs UK? I find Liam, the Dick, OMP very funny. They have fun on the course. Appreciate that the standard isn't up there with the other pro youtubers.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 4, 2019)

My favourite recent 'find' is "athletic motion golf". Some really good instruction plus thoughtful analysis of pros Vs hacks.
Sounds like it might be fitness related, but it's not. 

Incidentally, I didn't clock that this was an old thread and was really pleased to see the John Findlay username when I opened it up - for a long time he was the earliest member of the forum still contributing.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 4, 2019)

YamiKuriboh said:



			People's thoughts on Golf Vlogs UK? I find Liam, the Dick, OMP very funny. They have fun on the course. Appreciate that the standard isn't up there with the other pro youtubers.
		
Click to expand...


Got him subscribed but could really take him or leave him. Only click on his stuff if its something that could be half interesting. 

Think the last one I watched was a cut down driver experiment. He didnt even have enough golf balls with him to do it right. 

There is being low budget and theres just grabbing the camera and wasting his and my own time. 

Seems a nice chap but if he stopped making videos tomorrow I wouldn't shed a tear.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 4, 2019)

pendodave said:



			My favourite recent 'find' is "athletic motion golf". Some really good instruction plus thoughtful analysis of pros Vs hacks.
Sounds like it might be fitness related, but it's not.

Incidentally, I didn't clock that this was an old thread and was really pleased to see the John Findlay username when I opened it up - for a long time he was the earliest member of the forum still contributing.
		
Click to expand...


Athletic motion are one of the best for instruction


----------



## TimmyO (Oct 5, 2019)

Interesting thread for me as a newbie - led me to some interesting looking stuff that Iâ€™d not come across before. 

For me, I really like the approach of GolfSidekick - course management and common sense and laid back.

Iâ€™ve been erring more toward channels that are mainly teaching but of the more VLOG style folk, I quite Like James Robinson (is that his name? The Huddersfield guy) , Mark Crossfield, Chris Ryan (ok, more pure instruction there). But the channel that seems to have by far the biggest number of subscribers CREEPS ME RIGHT OUT - the clone-outfits and overusing of each others names <shudder> - I wish them well and all that but I canâ€™t watch a whole video


----------



## Depreston (Oct 5, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Athletic motion are one of the best for instruction
		
Click to expand...

You still all in on the malaska hype?


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 5, 2019)

Depreston said:



			You still all in on the malaska hype?
		
Click to expand...


Still watch everything he puts out along with the stuff on be better golf. 
GG, eric cogorno and athletic motion are the guys I look to for swing ideas or things I want to fix. 

I've always been someone who swings with very flat shoulders then drives with the lower half on downswing causing me to fall back. 

Kept it really simple this year. Feel like I turn my left shoulder more down on the backswing and not move off the ball. Then downswing I am trying not to slide and feel like I'm turning. It's a feeling of staying in the one place. Its simple and working so I'm running with it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2019)

I like Finch's humour 

Crossfields delivery 

Me and my golf technically 

James Robertson was ok but far too long now same with crossfield

Shiels is awful , zero charisma


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2019)

I used to have lessons with Chris Ryan, heâ€™s a good bloke and got my handicap down 5 shots, so knows what heâ€™s on about.
Hits it a country mile as well


----------



## Tiger man (Oct 6, 2019)

Harry Flower and James Wiltshires motley crew are the only ones i bother with now, crack me up. All the others i used to watch, Crossfield, Rick and Pete etc seem dated and running out of ideas.


----------



## triple_bogey (Oct 6, 2019)

I've been watching an awful lot of Golfholics content recently......


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 6, 2019)

triple_bogey said:



			I've been watching an awful lot of Golfholics content recently......

Click to expand...

I really donâ€™t like them, but find myself watching their content on a weekly basis as some of the courses theyâ€™re playing are fantastic. I stay away from their videos when theyâ€™re playing with women as they feel like a porn shoot in golf setting. Makes me cringe.


----------



## User20204 (Oct 6, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I stay away from their videos when theyâ€™re playing with women as they feel like a porn shoot in golf setting. .
		
Click to expand...

These are the only videos I watch from them for that very reason.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 6, 2019)

Quite like James Robinson.... Funnily i was at Clubhouse Golf in Manchester yesterday and golfclubsforcash were there doing their additional 20% extra on trade ins.  The guy that was doing it was in one of his latest videos.  He was saying on average he was gaining 150 followers per day and pulls in about Â£500 per week from it.  I think a lot depends on views and subscribers from the USA....


----------



## Springveldt (Oct 7, 2019)

I think most of the guys I watch have already been covered but I'll watch most golf stuff on YouTube, probably too much to the detriment of my swing over the last couple of years.

Really like Golfsidekick (the South African guy) and his approach to course management. Actually followed his advice for once this weekend and hit a 7 iron on 2 par 5's as my second shot instead of pulling the 3 wood and going for the green. Ended up with par's on both holes as well.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 7, 2019)

Karl102 said:



			Quite like James Robinson.... Funnily i was at Clubhouse Golf in Manchester yesterday and golfclubsforcash were there doing their additional 20% extra on trade ins.  The guy that was doing it was in one of his latest videos.  He was saying on average he was gaining 150 followers per day and pulls in about Â£500 per week from it.  I think a lot depends on views and subscribers from the USA....
		
Click to expand...

Putting out way too much content in my opinion, most of it is dross.


----------



## Trapdraw (Oct 7, 2019)

Eric Anders Lang is good, his course vlogs are excellent.


----------



## Trapdraw (Oct 7, 2019)

Rick Shielâ€™s content has been very poor lately.
Peter Finch is juszzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2019)

I still really like Robin Matthews-Williams. Doesn't take golf too seriously, I really like his laidback approach to it. Love the videos where he takes the mick out of daft training aids and drills as well. 

I've seen a couple of the Golf Sidekick ones, I liked his video style and his approach to the game as well. Although he does make it seem oh-so-simple at times, like any of us could just go and shoot 70 if we wanted. 

I used to really enjoy MeAndMyGolf but I think they went a bit stale. They don't have as many fun videos, and some of them are almost adverts for TaylorMade and Adidas. The older ones where they did challenges or just generally had a laugh were good.


----------



## OneEyeRon (Oct 7, 2019)

Trapdraw said:



			Rick Shielâ€™s content has been very poor lately.
Peter Finch is juszzzzzzzzzzzz
		
Click to expand...

I used to enjoy Finch's channel, but something has changed which leaves me a quarter through a video wanting to turn it off. I'm struggling to work out why, is it just the awkward delivery? Unfunny jokes? Never ending interludes?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I used to really enjoy MeAndMyGolf but I think they went a bit stale. They don't have as many fun videos, and some of them are almost adverts for TaylorMade and Adidas. The older ones where they did challenges or just generally had a laugh were good.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because they are sponsored by them. Got to keep the paymasters happy


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Probably because they are sponsored by them. Got to keep the paymasters happy
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know they are, but it's too much. You hear them say things like "you could use more loft like I can with my Taylor made M5 adjustable driver.." etc. Just takes something away from it for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I know they are, but it's too much. You hear them say things like "you could use more loft like I can with my Taylor made M5 adjustable driver.." etc. Just takes something away from it for me.
		
Click to expand...

I know but nothing like a good bit of product placement lol

I am like you though. They did some great stuff about six months or so ago and beyond but it really is becoming a bit repetitive at the moment


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 15, 2019)

I rather enjoy and have a laugh watching the antics of Liam Harrison of Golfmates...not sure I learn very much from him and his mates - but I can go with him...

Just spotted that others have mixed views - but I think he comes across fine - and the guys he plays with.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 15, 2019)

Alex Evans deserves far more viewers and subscribers than he have. Shame he only puts out one video per week, but perhaps that is why I really enjoy his videos when they come out. New video every Tuesday, and always brighten me up on my way home that I have that to look forward to.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 16, 2019)

Springveldt said:



			Actually followed his advice for once this weekend and hit a 7 iron on 2 par 5's as my second shot instead of pulling the 3 wood
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he uses the three goals method?

In all seriousness I think he uses something called the traffic light method.

Red shots are avoided, amber when the risk is worth it and green to play your bogey golf at worst.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I rather enjoy and have a laugh watching the antics of Liam Harrison of Golfmates...not sure I learn very much from him and his mates - but I can go with him...

Just spotted that others have mixed views - but I think he comes across fine - and the guys he plays with.
		
Click to expand...

I've been watching Golf Vlogs UK / Golf Mates lately and I do find them quite funny. Accent a little grating maybe but you can't help but like Liam. He has a great positive attitude.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 16, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I've been watching Golf Vlogs UK / Golf Mates lately and I do find them quite funny. Accent a little grating maybe but you can't help but like Liam. He has a great positive attitude.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? He doesnâ€™t have an accent, he just talks normal...


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 16, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Eh? He doesnâ€™t have an accent, he just talks normal...
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ definitely a working class northern accent, closest you could have to not having an accent in the uk would be to speak in received pronunciation or RP as it's more commonly known. I think part of Liams charm is hes just a normal guy playing golf but accent he has and I could see why it could be quite annoying


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2019)

Just an ordinary working class lad speaking as he sees it. Top guy for what he's done to help my social media stuff and as of yesterday a dad again. No airs and no side to him. Very much what you see is what you get


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just an ordinary working class lad speaking as he sees it. Top guy for what he's done to help my social media stuff and as of yesterday a dad again. No airs and no side to him. Very much what you see is what you get
		
Click to expand...

Annoying northern accent though ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 16, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			ðŸ˜‚ definitely a working class northern accent, closest you could have to not having an accent in the uk would be to speak in received pronunciation or RP as it's more commonly known. I think part of Liams charm is hes just a normal guy playing golf but accent he has and I could see why it could be quite annoying
		
Click to expand...

RP being neutral English? Perhaps on the BBC in the 1950â€™s... In the 21st Century - where most of as are these days - RP is a very heavy accent.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 16, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Annoying northern accent though ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, Iâ€™m not sure what â€œannoying Northernâ€ means ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Annoying northern accent though ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Just localised. No different to a Liverpudlian, Brummie or Welsh accent (amongst hundreds or other accents and dialects across the UK)


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 16, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just localised. No different to a Liverpudlian, Brummie or Welsh accent (amongst hundreds or other accents and dialects across the UK)
		
Click to expand...

Many of which are irritating ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 16, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			RP being neutral English? Perhaps on the BBC in the 1950â€™s... In the 21st Century - where most of as are these days - RP is a very heavy accent.
		
Click to expand...

Far from it, you now have what would be termed modern RP which differs slightly from the traditional RP or the 'queens English' which is only spoken by a very small percentage of the uk these days, which in my view is a great shame


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 16, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Far from it, you now have what would be termed modern RP which differs slightly from the traditional RP or the 'queens English' which is only spoken by a very small percentage of the uk these days, which in my view is a great shame
		
Click to expand...

Well, I wouldnâ€™t wish to offend one of me betters mâ€™lud, so Iâ€™ll jus be tugginâ€™ me forelock and backinâ€™ off, like.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Nov 17, 2019)

if you want accent - I give you Top Bloke.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 17, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			I really donâ€™t like them, but find myself watching their content on a weekly basis as some of the courses theyâ€™re playing are fantastic. I stay away from their videos when theyâ€™re playing with women as they feel like a porn shoot in golf setting. Makes me cringe.
		
Click to expand...

subscribed, thanks for the suggestion ðŸ‘


----------



## Parsaregood (Nov 17, 2019)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			if you want accent - I give you Top Bloke.
		
Click to expand...

I dont find cockney that irritating compared to some of the others ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2019)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			if you want accent - I give you Top Bloke.
		
Click to expand...

if you want annoying - I give you Top Bloke

Really don't get it? A channel simply set up to have a go at Crossfield (mainly) and other top golfing youtubers


----------



## ridonver (Nov 20, 2019)

I like watching Robin Matthews-Williams and Alex Evans.


----------



## Dogma (Dec 30, 2019)

Bit of a random one (and a bit nosey), but I follow Andy Proudman on Instagram and I notice he's gone to San Diego on his own for Christmas and New Year. 

He was engaged at one point and am wondering if he's shared what's happened via his podcast or anything? 

Seems this vlogging malarkey must put quite a strain on home lives. I notice as well that 'Lloydigolf' has split from his wife and has moved north to Scotland and is now shacked up with a lady he was making content with.


----------



## 94tegsi (Dec 31, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Alex Evans deserves far more viewers and subscribers than he have. Shame he only puts out one video per week, but perhaps that is why I really enjoy his videos when they come out. New video every Tuesday, and always brighten me up on my way home that I have that to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely the best out there for me, really like seeing his work with Paul Waring also, up The Biff! #SmashIt


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2019)

All a load of tosh, you shouldn’t feed their ego’s, if you want to learn something, have a lesson with your Pro.


----------



## Parsaregood (Dec 31, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Bit of a random one (and a bit nosey), but I follow Andy Proudman on Instagram and I notice he's gone to San Diego on his own for Christmas and New Year. 

He was engaged at one point and am wondering if he's shared what's happened via his podcast or anything? 

Seems this vlogging malarkey must put quite a strain on home lives. I notice as well that 'Lloydigolf' has split from his wife and has moved north to Scotland and is now shacked up with a lady he was making content with. 

Click to expand...

I didn't know him and piers were engaged 😂


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 31, 2019)

Fish said:



			All a load of tosh, you shouldn’t feed their ego’s, if you want to learn something, have a lesson with your Pro.
		
Click to expand...

huh?!

who says watching them is feeding egos....and some people watch the content as it genuinely interests them. I ignore a lot of the tips that Crossfield gives, but I love the videos where he tests the thinking of golfers and do enjoy the course vlogs.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 4, 2020)

I came across Alex Etchies - Golf Box TV this week and warmed to him instantly. Some really fun videos, initially it was his Cobra SpeedZone reviews I watched, but watched more off the back of them. I like his persona, and his Outer Bounds reviews of some of the more oddball golf clubs are very amusing. I can see how he may not appeal to all on here but thought I’d give him a shout out anyway.

these two made me chuckle, especially when he exploded the 750cc borrowed driver 🤣


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks the this thread I have really got into the tourist source vids by no laying up.....


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2020)

I’ll mainly watch The NLU and Erik Anders Lang stuff nowadays, the majority of the more established channels just seem to be regurgitating the same content and have been doing for some time.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 4, 2020)

Qwerty said:



			I’ll mainly watch The NLU and Erik Anders Lang stuff nowadays, the majority of the more established channels just seem to be regurgitating the same content and have been doing for some time.
		
Click to expand...


Eal's stuff is so good I can rewatch his stuff after a period of time. 

Same goes for NLU. I had to rewatch all the early stuff after my missus got bitten by the strapped bug and tourist sauce. 

With most other golf vlog stuff its throw away rubbish.  Watch once and bin.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 4, 2020)

Qwerty said:



			I’ll mainly watch The NLU and Erik Anders Lang stuff nowadays, the majority of the more established channels just seem to be regurgitating the same content and have been doing for some time.
		
Click to expand...

So much of it is click bait rubbish now, absolutely no consideration for getting quality content out there. The NLU stuff is consistently top class and the production is absolute quality.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 4, 2020)

Is it just me..? I don’t get the whole subscriber thing, I’ve never subscribed to a YouTube channel, what are the benefits other that a shot in the dark at winning something you probably don’t need anyway and notification of a new video. Am I missing something?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 4, 2020)

Qwerty said:



			Is it just me..? I don’t get the whole subscriber thing, I’ve never subscribed to a YouTube channel, what are the benefits other that a shot in the dark at winning something you probably don’t need anyway and notification of a new video. Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...



I subscribe to a pile of channels I like.  

When I sit down to watch an hour, you dont need to search to see what's about. Your subscribed channels are all in a feed.  They are also nicely loaded at the side of the screen should you want to select a certain channel. Similar channels are also recommended so you might find something else you like.

Its more about ease of use than the chance of winning a comp. 

I honestly view youtube as an on demand golf, food, music and of course AFTV service.

I'd rather channel hop there for an hour than try to find something on regular tv channels.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 4, 2020)

Qwerty said:



			Is it just me..? I don’t get the whole subscriber thing, I’ve never subscribed to a YouTube channel, what are the benefits other that a shot in the dark at winning something you probably don’t need anyway and notification of a new video. Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

Money for the people that run the channels.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 4, 2020)

I've subscribed to 200 channels.   Some post daily.  Some post very rarely.  Some never post any more. 

The odd time I cull a few I cant be bothered with anymore.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2020)

Qwerty said:



			Is it just me..? I don’t get the whole subscriber thing, I’ve never subscribed to a YouTube channel, what are the benefits other that a shot in the dark at winning something you probably don’t need anyway and notification of a new video. Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

Although it does make them money it also gives them more access to things
Someone like RS can go to a manufacturer  and say I've got 716k subscribers and I want to do this with your company.
It's a good marketing opportunity for the manufacturer  as they will, potentially,  reach several hundred thousand  views and if its pushing a new thing they have it can o fly be good cheap advertising. 
Someone with 5k subscribers is going to struggle to get the same access


----------



## Troymcclure (Jan 28, 2020)

i don’t know who this (Tubes) guy is but thoroughly enjoyed this.


----------



## bradleywedge (Jan 28, 2020)

That's a classic Troymcclure watched it a few times. Tubes is a presenter on Soccer AM on Sky TV here in the UK. Ex-alchoholic, seems to have great rapport with his guests. Like it when he plays with the golfers, watch the Beef Johnson and Matt Fitzpatrick ones. Bullard is funny guy too, plenty of stories to tell.


----------



## Troymcclure (Feb 1, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			Like it when he plays with the golfers, watch the Beef Johnson and Matt Fitzpatrick ones.
		
Click to expand...

Loved them, thanks for the tip.


----------

